
NASA Study Proposes Airships, Cloud Cities for Venus Colonization (2014) - hackuser
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/space-flight/nasa-study-proposes-airships-cloud-cities-for-venus-exploration
======
hackuser
This older study (2003) provides excellent, succinct background:

Colonization of Venus by Geoffrey A. Landis

[https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/200300...](https://ntrs.nasa.gov/archive/nasa/casi.ntrs.nasa.gov/20030022668.pdf)

 _Although the surface of Venus is an extremely hostile environment, at about
50 kilometers above the surface the atmosphere of Venus is the most earthlike
environment (other than Earth itself) in the solar system._

------
maxxxxx
I find this more interesting than flying to Mars. Pretty cool.

